# Early Rider oder Kubikes



## CoolRider (7. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich bitte um Meinungen:









						Kinderfahrrad kaufen bei bike-components
					

Die besten Kinderfahrräder in einem Shop ➽ Early Rider ✅ MTBs ✅ Kokua ✅ Kompetenter Service - Dein Bike braucht das!




					www.bike-components.de
				



oder





						KUbikes - Komplette Montage in Deutschland! - KUbikes 20L TOUR
					






					www.kubikes.de
				




Ich bin mir da unschlüssig. Grundsätzlich hat mein Sohn eine Innenbeinlänge von 50 cm.

Wie unterscheiden die beiden Räder sich? Habe von Kinderräder noch weniger Plan, als von meinem


----------



## Chillischote (7. März 2020)

Für mich ganz klar kubike...
8 echte Gänge... (upgradebar)
Stärker abfallendes Oberrohr...

Early Rider sind eher Räder die Papas glücklich machen... Sie sehen für ein Kind zu erwachsen aus. 

My 2 cent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## passij (7. März 2020)

Wie @Chillischote schon sagte, kubikes haben ein stärker abfallendes oberrohr was bei 50cm sicher von vorteil ist. Ich denke das early Rider würde nicht passen.


----------



## CoolRider (7. März 2020)

Danke für die Antworten. Er saß heute auf einem Kubike und es passte super. Ist bestellt.


----------

